# Camp Chef SmokePro SE Pellet Grill Review Anyone?



## ron in ohio (Mar 29, 2016)

*I can't find a review or any independent (Non-manufacturer) info on this Camp Chef Pellet grill. If anyone owns on I would like their opinion. Woot has a deal on it today only that seems pretty good, seeing that the manufacturer wants $583.50 for it.*
[h1]Camp Chef SmokePro SE Pellet Grill, Black PG24SE (2015 or 2016 model)[/h1]
$284.99–$299.99


----------

